# Best Winter Glove?



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Looking for reco's on the best winter glove for the Bay Area. Something that's relatively thin yet keeps your fingers warm when it's around 40 degrees.

I have the Specialized Deflect which are thin and comfortable but this past weekend, fingers were pretty damn cold coming down 84.

Any recommendations?

thanks!
twain


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Something that's relatively thin yet keeps your fingers warm when it's around 40 degrees.


Me too. Seems like there's a big gap between "Fall" and "Winter" gloves. I want something a bit warmer than "Fall", but not Arctic Tundra Winter.

I use the Deflects too. They're a good, light glove, and a really bargain at the sale price of $20. While they're conservative at their "for 50 degrees and above," if the stitching was a bit tighter, they'd be better down to lower temperatures. My next set of gloves are LG "Lobster Gloves." Definitely keep my hands warm, but they're way too bulky, and I just can't ride comfortably with the "Lobster" set up.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a pair of Seirus All Weather gloves that are thin and work well down to the high 30's. I recently picked up a pair of Swix lobster mits at REI, and while they would be too warm for the Bay Area, they do make lighter weight gloves and the quality seems very nice for the price.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a pair of lycra capoforma gloves with little rubber dots all over the palm that are great till the wind or cold picks up enough to call for the Assos early winter glove which I love.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

kytyree said:


> I have a pair of lycra capoforma gloves with little rubber dots all over the palm that are great till the wind or cold picks up enough to call for the Assos early winter glove which I love.


The Capo Roubaix? If so, I use the same combination on the Peninsula. I also have a pair of Capo Wind Gloves gloves that are good for all but the coldest mornings here. For recovery rides in the coldest stretch of the year, I wear the Craft Siberia gloves, which are quite warm. They give up some dexterity, but not as bad as a lobster glove or mitten.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

When the temps drop down into the 30s & 40s like they are now, I use the Capo Roubaix glove as a liner and wear the Capo Wind Gloves over them. It snowed here this morning in the East Bay so I wore 2 pairs of Rubaix's under the wind gloves with good results in low 30's temps. Yeah, I'm a big Capo fan... Helps that I'm good friends with the Owner of the Co. :thumbsup: 

Just scored a pair of the new LTD wind glove - have not tried them yet but they look promissing...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, its the roubaix, I had forgotten the name, I have an older version of their outer shell, its not but not quite as warm as the assos early winter but still a good glove. I also prefer the longer length of the assos as it covers up your cuffs well and keeps the wind out.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Twain:

Try a pair of Garneau WindTex or Pearl Izumi Gavia. Sugoi also has a nice set that offers warmth and wind protection. In 40 degrees, I fear that a thinner glove, no matter the manufacturer, will not sufice. I wasn't uncomfortable Sunday morning but I should could have been warmer. The problem with thick gloves is the complete loss of dexterity.

CHL


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Wow, thanks for the replies. I had no idea that there were so many Capo fans!


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm having the same issue - trying to find a glove that is warm enough, but not too bulky that I can't feel the bars....I have some pearl izumis that I wear when it's REALLY cold, but they're definitley too thick and bulky


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I could definitely have done with some better gloves while descending on Page Mill Road on Tuesday. I have some lightweight Craft gloves and they were definitely not up to the task. For the winter conditions that I will actually ride in, I think I need a reasonable (but not excessive) amount of warmth-providing material but also an effective wind-stopper layer. It is the wind, especially on a descent, that numbs the fingers. Perhaps some embedded Gore wind-stopper material is the way to go. If it is cold enough to warrant the lobster gloves I don't think I'd go riding that day.

The other problem is toes, and I haven't found a good solution there either. Again the problem for me is wind chill on descents.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Chilly Ride*

I rode up and over Mt Diablo yesterday morning (Weds 12/09) in temps below freezing.
The snow line was below 2K feet so yes, it was freeking cold, especially on the descents.

For my hands, I wore Capo Roubaix Gloves as liners under my Limited Edition Wind Gloves. This combination was enough to keep my fingers from numbing in all but the coldest situations I encountered on this 88 mile frigid ride which took me from the chilly Oakland Hills to fridged Mt Diablo, Dublin Grade and back up Redwood Rd.

My feet were kept comfortable with the combination of:
Capo Winter Wool Socks 
Capo Cordura Shoe Covers 
Capo Limited Edition Wind Booties

I used a Capo Milano Skull Cap under my helmet to keep my head & ears from freezing off.
For base layer, I used a Craft ProWARM Crew Neck 
Over this, I wore my team kit with full Roubaix leg warmers and an insulated Roubaix lined team vest.
After 6 hours on the road I was ready for some hot chocolate.
All in all, I'd say I was pretty comfortable for these extreme conditions.
Capoforma link


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I've definitely got to get out of my LG Lobsters before I kill myself. Too use to single finger shifting and braking.

Any LBS on the Peninsula have the Capo's in stock? I'd like to check them out before I buy them. The only Capo gear I have so far are various socks, and I really like them.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Since I was also considering a decent glove for riding my dad's sidecar motorcycle (Ural), I opted for the Fox Bomber. Sounds like overkill as MTBR reviews consider them for only cold MTB, knucle bashing rides, and that they're actually motorcross gloves as well -"light" motorcross gloves if anything.

But since I have that "dual" usage for them, they were only $39.99, it was hard to consider anything else. Done deal. They're dealing with 40 degree weather well for me, have a shorter wrist cut, and they're not overly-thick. Just put my sweater cuffs over at the wrist section of the gloves before everyone's dork radar goes off. Won't deny that the knuckle section gives me giggles. hehe


----------



## WMBigs (Aug 29, 2009)

Wind stopper gloves. Have light fleece. I'll use my cycling fingerless gloves inside- good to the mid twenties. Having a harder time figuring how to keep my toes warm.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback; I tried the Serius but REI only had size large. They don't look great but are probably perfect.
I bought the Capo's but after a spin around the block, they felt too bulky.
Was tempted to get the Assos but they were twice as much $.
Ended up with the Castelli' Chiro's from PA Bike









They're great. Not too bulky. Rode today in 45' temps and they were warm enough.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

*Cold toes, ukbloke?*



ukbloke said:


> The other problem is toes, and I haven't found a good solution there either. Again the problem for me is wind chill on descents.


UKbloke-have you tried toe covers?









These and wool socks seem to do the trick around here.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

twain said:


> UKbloke-have you tried toe covers?


I have whole shoe covers - a lightweight pair and a full neoprene pair. The neoprene ones are bulky and only good for really miserable conditions ... where I'd probably not go cycling anyway. The lightweight ones work for a while but aren't all that windproof so after a long descent my toes will be cold and they don't warm up easily. A good pair of windproof toe covers would probably be a good compromise, and quicker to put on. I looked at the PI ones and I'm not sure they are big enough. Maybe I'll give them another look - thanks.

As for gloves, I liked the Giro Ambient, but again I'm not convinced that they run big enough for me.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i've been using the Hincapie wool gloves and have been very pleased with them. even on cold foggy mornings they seem to keep that bite off my hands.


----------



## jmsue_94560 (Sep 10, 2009)

I like the Garneau WindTex; a few weeks ago during the cold spell, I wore a pair of those and rode up Cavaleras, coming down my hands were not cold at all. Only my feet because I forgot my socks and my face because I don't have a face mask.


----------

